# "Fox" woodturning lathe



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Fox woodturning lathe shown on Rutland's site (VARIABLE SPEED WOODTURNING LATHE : Fox : Part No.F46717) I can't find any other dealers who sell it and a search with 'Fox' for lathes or any other power tools shows no results. Rutlands weren't hugely helpful other than to tell me it was 'highly thought of'. It seems a lot of lathe for the money, but I'm 600 miles from Rutlands (and over a hundred miles from any decent sized tool stockist for that matter) so trying things out first is difficult! I tend to depend on others peoples' experiences and my own research before I buy, but I'm stuck on this one.

Any info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Scrit (6 Oct 2003)

I like the way Rutlands says "Highly recommended by Rutlands Ltd"! Seriously, looks like a heavier Taiwanese or Chinese copy of something else. I'd get Rutlands to put you in touch with one of their "satisfied customers" before parting with the dosh.

Scrit


----------



## PitBull (10 Oct 2003)

Since nobody else stocks that range nor has ever heard of it before, I strongly suspect it has been re-badged specially for Rutlands by one of the cheapo chinese or taiwanese manufacturers - much like some of Axminster's gear is. It may be okay, it may be rubbish !

Since I applied my "3-strikes-and-out" rule to Rutlands (i.e. screw up 3 orders and that's the last order you get from me) I'm afraid their catalogue (which they touchingly still send me) goes straight in the bin.

Regards.

PitBull.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oct 2003)

i think it might be a shop fox??? 
they are a US brand i think.
don't know how good they are

aleks


----------



## Scrit (12 Oct 2003)

Shop Fox is a brand name of Woodstock International (read as "we import from China and elsewhere"). I don't think they do lathes. although they do make some neat mobile bases for machines. Their site is http://www.woodstockinternational.com/index.cfm

I have to agree with PitBull. I am very wary of Chinese/Taiwanese imports - too many bad experiences.

Scrit


----------



## Anonymous (6 Feb 2004)

Turners retreat also supply this model and it is one i have also been thinking of. Buit have not been able to get info on Can anyone reccomend a decent lathe for this sort of price?


----------



## Cutting Crew (6 Feb 2004)

Hi Saxman,

The Fox lathe is one of the "budget" lathes that fits into the group that includes Axminster's Perform and White lathes, the Draper, Delta and one or two others. All appear to originate from the Far East and, as with everything else, some are better value than others.

Although I have larger, more powerful lathes in my workshop I still keep one of the Axminster White lathes for use by students with this type of lathe. On a cost basis it is probably slightly higher priced but it is a good lathe for anyone starting out, or simply wants to turn as a hobby. The one I have is well made and has performed well.

CC


----------



## blurk99 (11 Feb 2004)

hi chris,
This link'll take you to the delta/fox site for france, so they're linked to delta, but i'm not sure in what capacity

http://www.delta-france.fr/html_images/ ... s_bois.htm

I've got one of these lathes, and with the supanova chuck i think it performs very well, it's very solid, and i liked the ability to rotate and slide the headstock, i've got no complaints at all about the machine.


----------



## mudman (30 Mar 2004)

Chris,

Did you get the Fox lathe in the end?
I've been looking into getting one and thought the 46717 that you mentioned did look like quite a bit of lathe for the money.
If you did, how do you like it?
Recommend it to a beginner?

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Anonymous (1 Apr 2004)

Not yet. I'm still thinking about it! The Fox morticer has got a very good review in the tool reviews section on this site though......

Chris


----------



## mudman (1 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the reply, let me know how you get on if you do.

I liked the look of it because it seems to have that extra bit of power and that extra bit of capacity than some of the other lathes in the same price range.

Cheers,
Barry


----------

